# Late night meals?



## masteraznchefjr (Mar 8, 2012)

What's your best go-to late night snack/meals? For me it's shin ramen cooked in chicken stock, bok choy, fish cakes, and egg.


----------



## babetoo (Mar 8, 2012)

not really a dish , just have kettle popcorn. a tiny sweet taste


----------



## spork (Mar 9, 2012)

Depends in part on why I'm up late.  I'll cook ramen, too, but I guess my go-to is a bowl of cereal despite its reminder that, according to the clock too, it's morning already, you dolt!


----------



## roadfix (Mar 13, 2012)

I also like ramen as my last meal of the day, no matter how late.  It goes down smooth and puts me to sleep.


----------



## merstar (Mar 13, 2012)

Cereal, crackers and cheese, popcorn, English muffins with butter and optional jam, whole wheat bread and butter...


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 13, 2012)

If I am up because I woke up, and am a little peckish, I like a vanilla creme wafer cookie.

If I am up late because of work, beer and a burger.

If I am up late because of adult activities, we normally go for Pollo a la Brassa, Falafel Pitas, Korean BBQ, Good ole American Comfort food(Diner 29 preferably, Dennys or Ihop in a pinch), Bhan Mi, Or Crispy Roast Pork Belly with White rice, and Boiled dumpling at Mui Kee. I love the variety of 24/7, or very late night places here.


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 13, 2012)

Just before bedtime a couple slices of toast with butter, cinnamon & sugar; or garlic butter; or cheese melted on top.  I get to sleep quicker and stay asleep longer.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 13, 2012)

My life doesn't include late night eating anymore.  The closest I get now is a dessert following dinner around 9:00 - 9:30 at night.  

Back in the old days, anything hot, greasy and salty was at the top of the list.


----------



## chefrow (Mar 13, 2012)

Milk and Graham Crackers, Milk and a granola bar...something will milk


----------



## AlisonC (Mar 13, 2012)

Peanut butter on just about anything! An apple, slice of bread, crackers...


----------



## buckytom (Mar 14, 2012)

i often go for hot dogs for a late night snack. chinese or italian  leftovers are a close second. although, my late nights are everyone else's mornings.

tatt, i wish you lived in nyc. we'd paint the town red at 4am. all night korean bbq? i'm there.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 14, 2012)

*Late for work, late for out at wkend & for home dvd ?*

Good question ...

During the week, we try to not to stay up past 11pm ( 23.00 hrs. ) as both of us are up quite early ( The Vet at 5.30am and  I at 6.30am ). When in Madrid, we eat fairly light 21.00 hrs., consisting of 1 or 2  shared Tapas and 2 wines each ... ( we like cod fish with tomato or grilled prawns with a sprinkle of garlic and red chili pepper or a mini cheese platter with Iberian acorn fed ham ... ) or canapés with tuna salad or tuna with red roasted peps, 2 deviled eggs or ham.   

At the wkends, we enjoy going out for dinner between 21.30 - 22.00 hrs. 
Normally, we select a foreign pick or Galician ( northwest Spain ) seafood venue ... Fish and / or shellfish ... Light ... and wine from Galicia. 

When we go for Mexican or Indian, we prefer these cuisines for lunch and / or at 21.00 hrs. with a good walk afterwards.  Japanese, we are Sashimi fans, and do prefer for lunch however, if downtown downtown for a film or shopping and theatre, we shall have a mini boat of sashimi as well.

Interesting post.
Margaux.


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 14, 2012)

buckytom said:


> tatt, i wish you lived in nyc. we'd paint the town red at 4am. all night korean bbq? i'm there.



Oh good lord, yes!

I could go for some Grays Papya, or Dollar slices from this place that just had a sign that said Cafe. . . up by the old apartment, 73rdW & Columbus.

Any of the Indian places, if they were open early/late would be great too, Panna II was my fave! Gaudy decor, gruff servers, and awesome cheap Indian. . .down on 1st Ave and E6th, iirc.


I am sure Sarges is till around, pretty good in the wee hours.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 14, 2012)

I would never eat late at night unless drunk.


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't eat late at night, either. I used to be able to, but n ow it just sits in my stomach, I gain weight, and I can't get to sleep.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 14, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> Oh good lord, yes!
> 
> I could go for some Grays Papya, or Dollar slices from this place that just had a sign that said Cafe. . . up by the old apartment, 73rdW & Columbus.
> 
> ...



i used to gave an apt. on w72nd between columbus and b'way. i still hit up gray's papaya every no and then.

i'll have to look for the other places you mentioned. i'm going to empire szchechuan on 78th and columbus for late night sushi tonight.


----------



## vitauta (Mar 14, 2012)

no matter what (sometimes menial) job has you up in the wee hours, when you finally strike out to find that 2:00am food hookup it's going to be a fast, furious and deliriously satisfying meal.  it can even be fast food, like spicy hot chicken gizzards with pencil thin potato spears, or a hot noodle bowl full of wonderful anonymous morsels and yum bits of things that bring sparks to your eyes and light a fire in your throat as you slurp.  or a chili dog that is so unbelievably spectacular in the moment....but don't look for any of this magical food on luncheon menus in the light of day.  it exists only in the jet streams of our graveyard prowlings....


----------



## spork (Mar 14, 2012)

I was gonna say Denny's bottomless coffee and free wi-fi, but it doesn't seem right to follow vitauta's poetic waxations.


----------



## vitauta (Mar 14, 2012)

spork said:


> I was gonna say Denny's bottomless coffee and free wi-fi, but it doesn't seem right to follow vitauta's poetic waxations.




...a whole nother special nighttime scene. 

like i was saying, nighttime is so much the Righttime for some things...


----------



## dcgator (Mar 17, 2012)

Easy. Grab some pasta boil water add salt cook al dente put in a bowl with 2 tsp of butter pepper and lots parmiggiano.  Kind of an eggless pancetta less carbonara. Spaghetti in bianco


----------



## FluffyAngel (Mar 17, 2012)

Popcorn dipped in peanut butter, or. Cheese slices, or glass of milk, ice cream, one square of 70% cacao chocolate with a dollop of orange marmalade ...


----------



## Addie (Mar 18, 2012)

A bowl of ice cream, peanut butter and crackers, bowl of cereal, a can of black olives, a small bag of potato chips, pop corn, graham crackers and butter, or anything that doesn't have to be cooked. I usually start to eat, then never finish what I have. I find that I eat when I am looking for something to do. And I always have a cup of coffee in my hand. Make about three or four pots a day.


----------



## Vanitas (Mar 27, 2012)

Addie said:


> And I always have a cup of coffee in my hand. Make about three or four pots a day.


Ditto! I jokingly tell people that I'd hook up to an IV machine of coffee if I could. My coffee pot goes at all times of the day.

For late night snacking, my favourite is a couple pieces of toast with some cheese melted on top. I try not to snack too close to bed though, because I find I wake up hungrier in the morning if I do.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 27, 2012)

Seriously, no. Who eats in the middle of the night? Or late? Why?


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 27, 2012)

you get home late, you are hungry, G-d knows there could be million reasons. I try not to eat late. But becasue of my crazy scedule sometimes i do not get to eat at the normal time, so I eat late when I get home around 9 PM or so. By the way i don't know how people can eat that late on a regular bases. And I know that I should eat, becasue i try not to, I end up not sleeping and getting up in the middleo f the night and looking for something to eat, and then for sure it is not healthy. My fasavorite snack if I am really hungry at night a sandwich with cold cuts and a pickle or a pickled tomato on a side.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 27, 2012)

good grief. my refrigerator light bulp burnt out years ago. I suppose I should replace it. I keep a flash light handy. 

Next to the telephone. Then I Dial Pizza Delivery. 

Simple.


----------



## Zereh (Mar 28, 2012)

I know some people still mistakenly believe that food eaten late at night is bad for you, but it's totally untrue. Your body doesn't treat a calorie consumed at 5 pm any differently than it does one eaten at 11 pm or 4 am! Your metabolism rate isn't magically given a "boost" by not eating after a specific time of the day either. =)

I'm a fan PB toast for my late night snack. <3


----------



## vinnie (Mar 28, 2012)

I prefer croissants, carrot cake, steam buns, pan fried roti paratha with eggs (eastern style pancake), creamy soup, toasted garlic bread, dim sum mini snacks


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 28, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Seriously, no. Who eats in the middle of the night? Or late? Why?



People who work the night shift.  I worked nights 4 days a week for 11 years...changing to a day shift was a HUGE task, mostly because of my eating schedule.  My breakfast was @ 5:30 PM, lunch @ 11 PM, dinner @ 3 AM.  It did not vary by much on my days off.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh yes I get that bit. People who work nights/shifts etc. That makes sense.

I mean for any other reason like just staying up late or waking up in the middle of the night.


----------



## Addie (Mar 28, 2012)

For a fast late night snack and very filling; Plain rice caks with PB and nuked. The PB melts down through the rice cake and is nice and warm. Drink of choce. I usually have coffee or cocoa. Bonus? Healthy for you. Grains and nuts.


----------



## Sheyen (Jul 24, 2012)

Depends on my mood, what I am doing, and where I am at.
If its at the end of the evening, and Im just a bit hungry, usually a few crackers with cheese or peanut butter, or cream cheese  Or popcorn, or chips.  Something salty to end the evening.
If I am hungrier, up for a good while for some reason, it will be more substantial, a steak, a burger, ramen noodles, just something more substantial.


----------

